# Famous last words ..



## kimbo (15/9/14)

Vicki said:


> What is mechanical mod?


 

That is living on the edge gurl


----------



## Rowan Francis (15/9/14)

"this is the best mod ever , i will never need to buy another one "

LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## 6ghost9 (15/9/14)

"I finally have enough juice to last me months!"
...
2 weeks later
"I'm bored, what can I order?"

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (15/9/14)

2 weeks , thats stretching it a bit


----------



## 6ghost9 (15/9/14)

I have ALOT of juice! lol I remember the days I order 3 30ml bottles for the month.....Now a days I see something that looks interesting or someone has a sale and I am like Boom!!! lol so broke but hey at least theres juice!


----------



## kimbo (15/9/14)

"what is this FasTech thing .. "


----------



## Marzuq (15/9/14)

6ghost9 said:


> I have ALOT of juice! lol I remember the days I order 3 30ml bottles for the month.....Now a days I see something that looks interesting or someone has a sale and I am like Boom!!! lol so broke but hey at least theres juice!


lol true that. i do the same


----------



## TylerD (15/9/14)

Damn this Protank 2 and SVD is the ultimate! I found nirvana!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (15/9/14)

I only need one REO

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## rogue zombie (15/9/14)

"So R400 a month on juice and a coil or two will be what I will spend?"

I remember asking the mate that got me to vape.

What bull.... that turned out to be.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (15/9/14)

"I'll save so much money and it's so much smaller and more convenient than carrying around a box AND a lighter."

Try fitting an evic/nautilus, Mech mod and dripper plus juice in a pocket...

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/9/14)

Me: I promise, this is the last mod I'm going to buy.....

Liefie:

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (15/9/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Me: I promise, this is the last mod I'm going to buy.....
> 
> Liefie:


Mine hide in their little box after work.


----------



## BumbleBee (15/9/14)

Nimbus_Cloud said:


> Mine hide in their little box after work.


Mods are too awesome to hide them away..... big flashy shinyness needs to be seen 

16 years...... I can take a beating


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (15/9/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Mods are too awesome to hide them away..... big flashy shinyness needs to be seen
> 
> 16 years...... I can take a beating


This is true. But my droppers need to hide very far away. A few too many to justify. It is a serious addiction.

*Edit*
Batteries too. I cannot find a good explanation for 7 Green Batteries.


----------



## Andre (15/9/14)

HRH some time ago: Insane, all this taking a picture of your Reo all over!

HRH recently: This will be a good setting for a Reo picture.

HRH even more recently: But my IPV with mAN also needs to be in the picture.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh (15/9/14)

Andre said:


> HRH some time ago: Insane, all this taking a picture of your Reo all over!
> 
> HRH recently: This will be a good setting for a Reo picture.
> 
> HRH even more recently: But my IPV with mAN also needs to be in the picture.



Hahahaha nice


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/9/14)

"I won't need to visit Vapour Mountain for a while"!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Yiannaki (15/9/14)

"Two reos are more than enough"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/9/14)

Me - "I have enough juice, I wont buy any more for a long time"

@RevnLucky7 - " Witchers Brew Moondust has just landed"

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq (16/9/14)

the cyclone is way too expensive, ill just get an atomic

atomic bf on reo mini and 
cyclone on group by with @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (16/9/14)

Marzuq said:


> the cyclone is way too expensive, ill just get an atomic
> 
> atomic bf on reo mini and
> cyclone on group by with @Rob Fisher



In the name of scientific research @Marzuq !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (16/9/14)

Silver said:


> In the name of scientific research @Marzuq !


@Silver i agree. how will i know which is better if i dont test them both

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

